# New Cockatiel help!



## HobbstheTiel (Feb 1, 2021)

I brought home my first cockatiel last night. When we got him out of the little box from the pet store, there was some blood on the box and we noticed his wings were bleeding. I looked it up and think he did it to himself because of the stress of the box and travel, and they are not bleeding anymore this morning, just dirty now.

My questions are:

1. Is it normal for that to have happened and should I be concerned or call a vet?
2. On average, how long does it take for a cockatiel to warm up to his new environment?

We watched some videos of other birds singing and chirping this morning and he perked up and started chirping back at them, but he is still extremely skittish whenever I come near the cage and backs in to a corner. Any advice on how to help him adjust better would be much appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Kwayon&Friends (Feb 2, 2021)

it may seem that your bird will harm itself in stressful situations so I would definitely minimize the things that are transpiring around the bird for a few days then eventually reintroduce yourself to the bird. calmly sit near the cage talk softly play a little music for some white noise. all things then eventually start giving millet just moving very slowly with a lot in the long run this will work out so well for the bird because he or she will finally see that your not a threat and there isn't anything to be stressed about.


----------



## Lizy (Aug 26, 2021)

You are so lucky! Your bird could have easily died from bleeding if he had broken a blood feather.

On average, a cockatiel can take from 3 days up to 2 weeks to get used to the new environment completely.


----------



## Sooki_cockatiel (Feb 14, 2021)

I recommend spending lots of time around the cage working and just spend a lot of time around the cockatiel. Once it has adjusted also slowly give it more experiences like things it can touch, eat, all that good stuff


----------



## Cassandra Leigh (Aug 18, 2021)

I would suggest taking your bird to the vet immediately as it does not seem to have been well cared for. I have had many birds, none came home bleeding.

Good luck!


----------

